# Skybox for free to air



## cunninghams (17 Oct 2009)

Hi Im hoping someone can help me install free to air. Basically I had a friends old sky card over the last 2 years and was using it to suscribe to setanta sports. I had been also using the sky box to view all the free channels (BBC1, 2, 3, UTV, C4, etc). However a few weeks back Sky changed their sky cards. Now I am left with no setanta (im fine with this as have cancelled) and no free to air channels as the card was in the slot when the card changeover took place. Ive tried the various tricks with the sky card slotted in inside out but its not working. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## silvermints (17 Oct 2009)

You dont need any card in the box to get the free to air channels BBC's ITV's and others. Best thing to do is remove the card  and reboot the box this sould give you the UK EPG BBC 1 at 101 etc.                              You can add your 50 favourite free to air channels to the favourite list and access them via the blue button. This saves you searching through subscription only channels that you dont have.


----------

